# swan hunting



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

who all is going out for their swans on saturday just saw the survey and they counted 35000 id like to go and i have never hunted swans before i have a tag but really have no idea on where to start is there anyone that would like to show someone how they do it that would be great please let me know thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to show you how to hunt them. I love decoying swans in man. I cant do it this weekend but doring the week we can work something out if you want.Im taking two guys this next friday for there. but we can do something before hand if you want. let me know. email me.

[email protected]


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I would love to show you how to hunt them. I love decoying swans in man. I cant do it this weekend but doring the week we can work something out if you want.Im taking two guys this next friday for there. but we can do something before hand if you want. let me know. email me.
> 
> [email protected]


Would love to see you video some decoying and taking a trophy. Video it and post it here if you can.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here is one from last year. not the best video 


here another one.


here one getting wacked.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy cow, never shot one before, that's like trying to knock down a Cessna !!!


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I went out tonight and seen less than 30 and they were all but 6 after shooting. 

I'll see what I got going on Saturday and let ya know if I can get you out.


----------



## Bite Me (Jan 10, 2011)

Got mine last night, of all places 1A, never seen any there before. Ha Ha There were a bunch flying. Saw 1 other one get knocked down as I was leaving. Sorry about the picture (Dark). Was by myself, had the wife take a couple of pictures after I got home. When I got it checked at the Visitor Center, the lady said she had only seen 5 come in so far, mine being #5, and she also said mine (swan) was the biggest so far. Get out there, they are flying.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice Bite Me!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bite me that a dang good swan there. nice job and congrats.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Excited that they are starting to come in. I have hopes of getting my dad a swan this year. He has had two other tags, and hasn't been able to get one on the ground. My dad is not a hunter, so I love being able to share this hunt with him. Though he has not shot one before, we have had great times walking the dike after dark talking and watching/listening to the swans flying. Hopefully this year we can get him a bird to add to that memory.


----------



## Bite Me (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty cool videos DK. Deeking them in would be much funner than pass shooting, but it looks like even with deeks you end up doing some pass shooting.


----------

